# Essential Oil Blends From Essential Wholesale



## Moot (Mar 28, 2013)

Has anyone tried the blends from Essential Wholesale?  I keep eyeing up the "elegance blend or romance blends".  Any other companies/blends to recommend?  I have a hankerin' for a natural soft floral scent. Maybe just getting tired of the snow and cold around here


----------



## Hazel (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## LovelyMalia (Mar 31, 2013)

My order from them should be in on Tuesday...I got a few blends (not the ones you mentioned) but I'll let you know how they work out. I'm so excited to get them!


----------



## LovelyMalia (Apr 3, 2013)

I think I really like their stuff!

I only used one of the EOs last night, but I like how they package and they have easy-to-read labeling.

The only thing I can't stand (and its not just with them, but with everyone I've ordered from) is the amount of packing peanuts! Jeeeez! They are dangerous for my animals and they get everywhere! But its a small price to pay for great products, I guess!


----------



## Moot (Apr 3, 2013)

I hear you on the packing peanuts.  We took a ton and made a bean bag chair once. hahaha  Now I take them to a ups shop over here and they reuse them.


----------



## AmyJ (Apr 6, 2013)

*Essential Wholesale Blends...*

I do like that they offer 1 oz. (or smaller) sample sizes so you don't have to commit alot upfront.  I ordered the following samples and did some test runs in CP soap 2 weeks ago:
--Baby Care : Lav/Cham.  Smells soft, really nice blend.  Used .5 oz PPO and was great at cutting, but is fading some at 2 weeks.
--Fresh Mint: mixture of mints, lemon.  My husband thinks it smells like toothpaste, but I love the soft mint blend-much less in your face than straight peppermint and it is holding up beautifully so far.
--Relaxing:  Smelled so good at cutting time, but has faded to almost nothing so might be better for lotion or bombs. I also accidentally did not use a full .5 ounce (just about .3) so am going to try it again
--Uplifting:  did not hold up in CP
--Citrus Burst:  did not hold up in CP
--Cleanse:  Holding up pretty well - hard to describe scent-not sure I would buy again.
Hope that helps!


----------



## Moonshea Botanicals (Apr 6, 2013)

Some packing peanuts are biodegradable. They are made out of corn starch, which melts when water touches it. Also it will not harm animals. Maybe you can ask the company if they can pack your order with them instead of the regular ones.

Side note: the biodegradable packing peanuts smell will make the entire box faintly smell like burnt popcorn.


----------



## Moot (Apr 7, 2013)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## LovelyMalia (Apr 17, 2013)

Ok, I need to bring this post back from the dead.

I am very disappointed with a few of their EOs that I bought.

Specifically (since these are two of the ones I opened most recently) their patchouli and lemongrass EO...they have a strange odor to them...reminds me of a strong dirt smell? Right out of the bottle. I can't even describe it, but I'm hoping over time the soap will lose that nasty smell while curing.


----------



## kazmi (Apr 17, 2013)

Thanks for the info!  I was looking for a lemongrass EO so I'll avoid them.


----------



## kdaniels8811 (Apr 19, 2013)

I love their Lemongrass Sage, I have a batch curing right now and hope the scent holds up.


----------



## deg195 (Apr 22, 2013)

I had the same experience with the patchouli from them as LovelyMalia.  I made a 4 lb batch of OMH patchouli and was not happy with the smell.  It is very woody and not so sweet.  I like my patchouli to be on the sweeter side.  I love BB but it is so costly.  My soap has been curing about 2 wks and it is a little better but will not order Patchouli from them again.  I also got Lavender which I like. Not sure where to get my next bottle of patchouli- any suggestions?


----------



## deg195 (Apr 23, 2013)

Wanted to give you an update...I brought a sample of my Patchouli OMH soap to work-> there are some big time Patchouli lovers there.  They loved the smell - really loved it.  I guess I don't need a new supplier after all.


----------



## boyago (Dec 17, 2013)

Is this Essential Wholesale and Labs out of Portland?


----------

